# Gute Games für Low ???



## MasterFreak (10. März 2011)

*Gute Games für Low ???*

Hi Leute ich hätte mal ne Frage ob es gute und auch günstig spiele gibt also nicht so über 10 Euro???
Würde mich einfach mal interessieren und freue mich auf Antworten !!!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. März 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

In der Spielepyramide oder Green Pepper:
Software Pyramide
Willkommen bei Green Pepper!
Das sind zwar ältere, aber gute spiele!


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Sicher gibt es die. Beispielsweise bei Amazon oder Steam gibt es immer wieder gute Angebote für um die 10€. Da muss man halt regelmäsig reinschauen um nichts zu verpassen. Was du unter "gute Games" verstehst weis ich halt auch nicht. Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Low (10. März 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Ich will aber gar keine Spiele haben, danke trotzdem.  

Ich kaufe sehr oft hier ein: OnlineKeyStore*-*The*Only*Place*To*Be*For...

EDIT:
Hier der direkt Link für alle Spiele unter 10€
Games under 10 € :: Special...


----------



## der_knoben (10. März 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Gehören diese Seiten nicht unter den starken Verdacht, geklaute Keys zu verscherbeln?


----------



## Low (10. März 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Hmm...hättest du das jetzt nicht geschrieben würde ich weiter bei der Meinung bleiben, Alles Top. 
Hab mal google angeworfen und naja....Viele sagen der Key gesperrt wurde. Gut, ich habe erst 8 Spiele dort gekauft aber das ist mir nicht passiert. Alles funktioniert noch...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Für 10 Taler bekommt schon recht nette Games, die vielleicht ein paar Tage älter sind aber den Reiz nicht verloren haben. Wie zb Drakensang, FEAR II usw. mal als Beispiel.


----------



## RapToX (11. März 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

wenn du auf eine verpackung etc. keinen wert legst, solltest du mal bei steam vorbeischauen. dort gibts regelmäßig sonderangebote. vor allem zur ferienzeit bekommst du dort top titel förmlich hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## Lyr1x (11. März 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Kannst ja auch ein paar Free-Games testen, wie League of Legends, Champions Online, Warrock, Bloodline Champions, Need for Speed World.....


----------



## facehugger (11. März 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Einfach mal öfter im MM nachschaun. Die haben etwas ältere, aber gute Games für kleines Geld stehen. Borderlands, Bioshock Fear2, Hawx, Overlord2 u.a. sind dort für 10€ im Angebot.

Gruß


----------



## MasterFreak (18. April 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

THX ^^
Steam hab ich schon aber danke für die anderen Tipps.


----------



## Sophix (18. April 2011)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber bei eBay gibt's crysis 2 für 16€
Ist zwar 6€ mehr als du ausgeben wolltest aber naja.
Sonst crysis bei Amazon oder so für ca 5€
Schau mal auf Key Seiten, aber google die Seriosität.


----------



## Sophix (18. April 2011)

Achso, gestern gab es z.b. GTA iv für 9€ bei steam, also einfach immer mal reinschauen, oder hier gibt es auch noch ein theard da besprechen die alle Angebote bei steam!


----------



## s|n|s (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Tremulous ist umsonst
Quakelive ist umsonst
League of Legends ist umsonst (nicht sicher)

bei steam in der suchfunktion <10€ eingeben:
Terraria 
Team Fortress 2 !
Portal 1 !
Counterstrike 1.6
Halflife 2 !
magicka
dawn of war 2
world of goo
painkiller redemption
 .
 .
 .


----------



## ToPPi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Bei The Hut und anderen Shops in UK kann man günstig Spiele bestellen. Dauert dann halt 2 Wochen, bis sie da sind.


----------



## TheReal (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Mafia 1


----------



## watercooled (15. Juni 2011)

Crysis Warhead! Ein geniales Game für wenig Geld!


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

 muss ich mir mal anschauen !


----------



## lu89 (17. Juni 2011)

Guck einfach mal bei ebay. Gerade ältere Klassiker gehen da günstig weg. Unreal z.B. gibts für 1,50 Euro ohne Versand. Aber auch bei neueren Titeln landest du mit Glück unter 10 Euro.


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

jaja ich weiß das schon alles Steam usw mit Game Keys sind die günstigste Lösung !!!


----------



## PEG96 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Steam deals ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Man muss es nich übertreiben


----------



## PEG96 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

@LU89 ich empfehle dann mal den Flohmarkt, da gibt es auch alte Games für wenig Games


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Manchmal  ^^


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

Wenn du Shooter Taktik und Skill magst empfehl ich CS1.6


----------



## Ahab (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

Wenn du schon ein Source-Engine Titel besitzt (Half Life 2, CS:S,...) dann könnte ich dir Insurgency ans Herz legen. Das ist eine HL2 Mod im Stile von BF2 mit Nahost-Krise als Thema. Kostet nichts und ist sehr interessant, sowie taktisch anspruchsvoll - gibts bei Steam. Oder auch Americas Army 3, ebenfalls umsonst und SEHR anspruchsvoll. 

Ansonsten wie schon gesagt, ab zum Doof Markt und die Pyramide checken.


----------



## Leandros (20. Juni 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:
			
		

> jaja ich weiß das schon alles Steam usw mit Game Keys sind die günstigste Lösung !!!



Kauf dir keine Keys in irgendwelchen Shops. Ist Illegal. 

BTT: Check mal Magicka. Gibt bei Steam.


----------



## Baer.nap (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Steam deals ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Steam kommt definitiv  nie auf meinen rechner!!1111 eher hör ich auf zuspielen!!!! 

wc3 ist eigtl immer nett!


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gute Games für Low ???*

CS und WC 3 hab ich mit allen Add ons ^^ (oRPG fan  bei WC3)
@Leandros 
Kommt auf den Shop  ^^
Amercias Army 3 werd ich net holen. Mod für HL bzw. CS hört sich interessant an !
Ich check mal Magika aus mal sehen was es so is !
MfG MasterFreak


----------

